# Seeking RP Partner



## caninecorvid (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm a little out of practice because it's been a few years since I've RPed or been involved in the furry fandom, but I'm looking to get back into the RP at least.  Patience is appreciated and I'm a little shy.

I'm interested in RP that can be NSFW/18+. I prefer to write fairly descriptive posts that are character oriented, sensation oriented, and character development-y. I would like a partner with decent grammar and spelling, though it doesn't need to be perfect. I like to post somewhere between 4-6 sentences OR several paragraphs. Post at whatever length feels comfortable to you, just please give me enough to work with. I'm happy to do longer-term stuff (though my availability is occasionally patchy), short term scenes, and oneshots. I can do multiple RPs at once.

I tend to do a little bit better if we plan things out or I know what I'm doing/have something to push off of/work with. I can do PWP's and stuff, or just a ERP scene, but something like "lets put our character in a coffee shop and see where things go" rarely works for me.
I would definitely like to determine if the RP will be NSFW and stuff to begin with.

Kinks are negotiable; there's some things I'm not willing to do. Definitely interested in DS themes, but I would prefer to be the S in the beginning. There's also some things I'm not willing to do right away, but might be on the table if we get more comfortable with one another.

I'm fairly flexible in terms of characters/scenarios. I'll play any gender, though right now i'm leaning to playing females.

I'm not sure WHERE to RP such things on Furaffinity, so possibly contact me via PM here or on the site and we'll figure out where to play.


----------



## Atsukyrie (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello. I can RP with you if you'd like. I mainly post on Discord. Although if another method is easier for you let me know.

I have a female sona I can use. And Im totally up to discussing the rp beforehand and working things out. Im ok with SFW and NSFW. My character is a gentle soul.

My discord name is Atsukyrie#4879


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## Coltshan000 (Feb 2, 2020)

And I as well.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Feb 2, 2020)

Guys I'm pretty sure this thread is necro'd Last post was 2.5 years ago.


----------

